

Show HN: My friends solution to inconsistent and crappy email signatures - andrewfelix
http://emailsignaturerescue.com/

======
sealo
Hi guys, Thanks for the look in, I have been working on this over the
Christmas break and would love to hear any feedback you have. We are basically
in a soft launch phase so definitely take any advice on board.

HN is always good to me so in return if anyone actually needs a signature/s
please use this coupon

code "RESCUEHN"

(all caps no space) and you will get 25% off your plan for LIFE, I'll leave
the code valid for a few days for the stragglers ;)

Cheers - Neil

------
aoprisan
why not give a 14 day trial? $29/month for 1 signature seems a bit high for
someone like me thinking this is interesting but not sure if it's worth 3x
what I pay for spotify.. site looks great btw, love the concept!

